# Neutering: Pros / Cons



## swestypants (Jun 20, 2013)

Judah is 13 weeks now, and obviously its too early to do anything. However every vet I've talked to has just been really pushy about me getting him fixed because I don't want to breed him because he's not papered at all.

How necessary is it to get a dog neutered if you don't plan on breeding? Does it really lower chances of male cancer like vets say? I've been told it stunts their growth if done in the time frame most vets suggest (6-8 months from what i've been told) and I've also read that male shepherds tend to stay lanky if neutered too early. 

We'll be doing quite a bit of trail running and hopefully depending on where we go, if allowed he will go off leash - but I've heard that intact males tend to run more, like chasing females and such. I can't imagine Judah doing this because he's like velcro on me...and the females I grew up with were the same way. But then again I've only had females, and hormones do crazy things to dogs.

I also have noticed, however it could just be coincidence, that neutered males tend to be a bit more sluggish and not really engaging in self play and romping. I would like to assume that if we keep an active lifestyle, that it wont make a difference. But I want to make sure that I wont lower his chances of enjoying trail running and skijoring when the time comes for those things.

I'm completely new to male german shepherds, I've only ever had females and the last male dog my family had was a siberian husky that my parents had before I was born/early in my life, and a springer spaniel that my dad used to hunt, both were intact due to having good pedigrees. 

Thanks


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## swestypants (Jun 20, 2013)

Cool thanks!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Spaying and Neutering | Angry Vet


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow...Thank you for the two links.....I had planned to neuter my puppy in a couple of months and it looks like I might need to rethink that and do some more research...might not be a good idea after all.


----------



## Jess (Oct 31, 2010)

I had not planned to neuter my boy, I want to keep him intact. 
A friend of mine has an intact male also and he's not long turned three. He is the sweetest, most goofiest dog I've ever met and he's not overweight.


----------



## swestypants (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah I initially was like "oh of course I'll get him fixed" but the more I thought about it, and observed all the male dogs that my family owns who are fixed vs not fixed, I realized I should probably research it more. My aunt's golden is probably twice what he should weigh, and my cousin's husky is gaining weight now.. However my dad's cousin's intact lab, and various other hunting dogs which are intact are all muscular and a lot healthier and happier looking. 

The vet I brought Judah to initially told me "He'll listen better if you get him fixed" and I was like "Oh see I know thats a load of crap..." she was caught off guard but since then I have decided because of some things she told me, and what I've learned about her since going, that I wont be returning to her when we move up there.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

One more.


http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf


----------



## swestypants (Jun 20, 2013)

Wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## DadTo2GSDs (Feb 16, 2013)

Article about neutering/spaying:https://www.avma.org/News/JAVMANews/Pages/130401s.aspx


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is another

Don't Make This Mistake When Scheduling Your Dog's Neutering Procedure


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

And one more. Rescue organizations and vets like to push fixing your dog way to early IMO

Risks and Benefits to Spaying and Neutering Your Dog - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

kr16 said:


> Here is another
> 
> Don't Make This Mistake When Scheduling Your Dog's Neutering Procedure


Great link! I think this needs to be repeated:


"As responsible animal guardians, I believe we owe it to our pets to make the best health choices we can for them.

As responsible members of society, we owe it to our communities to proactively protect our intact pets from unplanned breeding at all costs. We must hold ourselves to the highest standard of reproductive control over the intact animals we are responsible for.

Clearly, there are health benefits to be derived from waiting until after puberty to spay or neuter your dog.

However, there are also significant risks associated with owning an intact, maturing pet.

How seriously you take your responsibility as a pet owner is the biggest determining factor in how risky it is to leave your dog intact until he or she matures. If you are responsible enough to absolutely guarantee your unsterilized pet will not have the opportunity to mate, I would encourage you to wait until your pet is past puberty to spay or neuter.
If you are unable to absolutely guarantee you can prevent your dog from mating and adding to the shameful, tragic problem of pet overpopulation, then I strongly encourage you to get your animal sterilized as soon as it's safe to do so.
Please note: I'm not advocating pet owners keep their dogs intact indefinitely (see below). I'm also not suggesting that shelters and rescues stop sterilizing young animals before re-homing them. Shelter organizations can't determine how responsible adoptive pet owners will be. In this situation, the risk of leaving adoptable animals intact is simply unacceptable. Shelters and rescues must immediately spay/neuter pets coming into their care.

If you've adopted or rescued a dog sterilized at an early age, I encourage you to talk with your holistic veterinarian about any concerns you have for your pet's future well-being, and what steps you can take now to optimize her health throughout her life.

There is no one perfect answer to the spay/neuter question that fits every pet, and each situation should be handled individually."


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Upon getting a male dog, I will probably wait at least a year before neutering. Honestly, I have no love affair with testicles, but I will leave them on as long as I can stand it.  But I'd probably want to have it done no later than 3 years of age on a non-breeding dog.

There are temperament/behavior issues related to neutering a male, but it doesn't change their "personality" as the old wives' tale says. The thing I notice after males have been neutered is that they don't have that "edge" to them that mature intact males do. They are just a bit more compliant, less likely to fight, less likely to roam, mark, and display typical male behaviors. Most become a bit more relaxed, not quite so "tight". There tends to be decreased aggression in some circumstances. 

Physically, the whole metabolism slows down a bit, so the dog may have a tendency to gain weight if food is not moderated. You have probably heard people say "neutering makes a dog fat", but it doesn't--too much food makes a dog fat. Once the metabolism slows down, it doesn't require as much food.

As far as temperament goes, I don't think neutering changes a dog's basic temperament or prey drive. It may diminish fight drive somewhat, and take some of the "edge" off aggression and rank drive. This is why working and sport dogs are generally left intact--on the field or on the job, you WANT that "edge", that extra bit of aggression and fight.

I have heard some say that neutering didn't decrease their dog's drive levels at all, but that it did make their dog "listen better".

I have noticed that intact males have more of a tendency to bite. Again, some people want this, others don't.

For the average pet owner, I recommend neutering. Neutered males are just easier to handle all the way around, and the average pet owner isn't always responsible enough to prevent their dog from breeding. With large/giant breeds, I have to say, I suggest to wait longer than what the vet says (usually 6-8 months of age) unless the owner is a total dolt that should not have any intact dog of breeding age. If I feel the owner can be responsible enough to prevent breeding, I'll suggest they wait until at least a year of age (or as long as they can stand it) to neuter.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Sunflowers and Freestep made some really great posts, I just want to second what they said.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never neutered my dogs and i've never had a problem
with them.


----------



## swestypants (Jun 20, 2013)

Other than the chances of aggression which I feel will be managed, he doesnt at this point have an aggressive nature..not even with food. But we will see. Aside from that though, what other kind of problems can come up that would even make a male shepherd difficult to handle "_all the way around_"? (also aside from accidental breeding)

Granted I dont consider myself the average pet owner, but I understand none of you know me personally so I understand that aspect.

I'm not a huge fan of testicles, but I cant justify neutering just because I dont like how it looks, ya know? I feel like worse case I wait a few years before snipping him. I'm afraid though of him becoming lazier and having thyroid issues just simply from what I've seen among the dogs my family owns.. 

But thanks for the rest of the links too! I'm gonna check all those out now


----------

